

​Canonical introduces fan networking for containers - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-introduces-fan-networking-for-containers/

======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764391)

------
blueflow
Whats the difference to NAT?

